# My poison dart frogs



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

I will post some new pics up in a week or so once im not soo busy with work,
Thanks,
SUper7


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those frogs look crazy! where did u get them?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

man I love darts! great frogs, wicked setup.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are they actually poisonous?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome set up - looks very nice.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow, this is an amazing setup. Great job!

So yes, same question here, why the name?


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see you posting bud

Great pictures too


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Apparently when raised in captivity they dont develop the poison as it comes from something in the native diet.
I was going to ask if I could dip my blowgun darts on the frogs back just for kicks


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful frogs! I love the tank setup as well.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

More dart frog people - YAY...when you get some theres no turning back...! Did you get these locally?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what a great habitat you created for them.......like a mini forest!


----------



## salhford (Jul 3, 2010)

In this photography I can guess this is the picture of the frog and I like the pictures because this frog is very different in colour.I like the picture in which two frogs are there on the tree.I also like the photography because of the different moments.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they are pretty


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, the frogs origionaly came from understory and are now breeding for me, I actually won a award for the viv back in the old forum days, britecube had a comp. Ill post some new pics up as I re did the viv about a week ago, took the stump out as it was always moldy.
thanks,
Super7


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Apparently when raised in captivity they dont develop the poison as it comes from something in the native diet.
> I was going to ask if I could dip my blowgun darts on the frogs back just for kicks


This is true, in the wild Poisonous Frogs eat a type of ant that is poisonous and they use that poison for their own defences out of their glands. And because in Cap. we usually feed them Crickets, and mealworms usually they don't get that poison from the ants that they need to produce that toxin.

I learned this at the Vancouver Aquarium day camp FTW !!


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> This is true, in the wild Poisonous Frogs eat a type of ant that is poisonous and they use that poison for their own defences out of their glands. And because in Cap. we usually feed them Crickets, and mealworms usually they don't get that poison from the ants that they need to produce that toxin.
> 
> I learned this at the Vancouver Aquarium day camp FTW !!


this is somewhat true, I know no one who feeds meal worms or crickets to their dart frogs though, only wingless fruit flies. 
Super7


----------



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> This is true, in the wild Poisonous Frogs eat a type of ant that is poisonous and they use that poison for their own defences out of their glands. And because in Cap. we usually feed them Crickets, and mealworms usually they don't get that poison from the ants that they need to produce that toxin.
> 
> I learned this at the Vancouver Aquarium day camp FTW !!


mites not ants



super7 said:


> this is somewhat true, I know no one who feeds meal worms or crickets to their dart frogs though, only wingless fruit flies.
> Super7


pinhead crix


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Frogs are for sale now, pm for price if you actually are interested.
Thanks, Super7


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice pics Super! I remember leaving that stump with Roger's too (back when I was doing the BriteCube thing). I know this thread is a bit old but I PM'd. Good work with the viv.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great setup, love dart frogs!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

really cool...really cool. Set-up and frogs. Dendrobates?


----------



## RTG (Oct 23, 2010)

nice, never see it [email protected]@@


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

are these frogs still available?? my new neighbour is serious into reptiles and would like to know, thanks beN


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice setup. Frogs look pretty cool! Never seen those before


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

He no longer has any frogs as far as I know.


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys, the frogs are gone as taureandragon knows well of as I tried to get him to buy them lol. 
They were dendrobates tinctorius
thanks,
Super7


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

Very VERY VERY cool , love the set up ! were they bought locally ???


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes I bought them locally off of fellow froggers, snapple is selling some the last time I checked.
Thanks,
Eric


----------

